# Soybean Classroom



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Syngenta introduces a new soybean info center....really factual with all facets of soybean information.









Regards, Mike

Soybean Agricultural Resources - Soybean Pest Identification, News, Market Prices


----------

